# Bellyboote und Ausrüstung



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Juni 2018)

Moin, nachdem wir uns nun Bellyboote zugelegt haben würde ich mich  gern über die Ausrüstung und Zubehör austauschen.

Ich habe mich für ein Belly aus PVC entschieden, einen Rutenhalter zum Kleben und eine Kllappe zum Ankern habe ich mir schon besorgt.

Jetzt überlege ich ein kleines Echolot zu bestellen. Das 5 Zoll Lowrance, welches ich noch habe,  ist mir zu groß und ich habe mir die garmin striker 4  mal angesehen. 

Was haltet ihr davon?  Es sollte sich preislich aber auch im kleinen Rahmen halten, denn der Spaß war auch schon bis hierher ganz schön üppig..


----------



## AFE (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bellyboote und Ausrüstung*

Hi Frank,

Würde es erstmal mit dem vorhandenen versuchen. Ich nutze ein 7“ Echolot auf dem bellY und finde das perfekt. 

Vg
Alex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bellyboote und Ausrüstung*

Ok, das ist zumindest erst mal die günstigste Variante.


----------



## trawar (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bellyboote und Ausrüstung*

Rein aus interesse da ich auch überlege mir ein Belly zu zu legen, mit wie viel muss ich für ein durchschnittliches System rechnen?
Habe keine Lust mehr auf Schlauchboot usw.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bellyboote und Ausrüstung*

Das kommt stark darauf an, was man schon hat.

Bellyboot
Wathose
Flossen
Anker 
Schwimmweste

Ich musste eigentlich nur das Belly und die Flossen kaufen und komme mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten auf ungefähr 500 Euro.


----------



## trawar (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bellyboote und Ausrüstung*

Passt ja wollte eh schlauchboot und den AB abgeben, bin doch öfter alleine unterwegs als gedacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Bellyboote und Ausrüstung*

Nach einigen schönen Tagen auf dem Wasser hat sich der ein weiterer Punkt herausgestellt, den ich gern verbessern würde.

Der Sitz ist mit zähen Schaummatten ausgefüttert, die dank meines Astralkörpers schon Durchgängen wie eine Banane.  Jetzt habe ich mal nachgesehen und habe Luftdruckböden und Sitze gefunden,  die das Belly nochmal versteifen würden

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt? Dazu bietet der Anbieter noch aufblasbare Sitze an. .


----------



## AllroundAlex (3. August 2018)

*AW: Bellyboote und Ausrüstung*

Ich habe bei meinem Belly von Anfang an einen aufblasbaren Boden und Sitz drin. 

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der zarteste und komm mit meinem System super zurecht. Ist alles recht stabil und der Sitzkomfort ist auch nicht übel 


Was an den beiden Dingen auch nicht schlecht ist, du hast so zusätzlich 2 Luftkammern (Sicherheit) und du hast mehr Auftrieb. 



Bei mir ist es so, dass nur selten Wasser auf die Sitzfläche kommt. Du sitzt also höher und kannst somit einfacher forwärts kommen (Tiefgang)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Bellyboote und Ausrüstung*

Danke für deine Erfahrungen,  so habe ich es mirichtig erhofft.  Wenn jetzt noch der Boden so breit ist, das es den Rumpf in seiner Breite stabilisiert, werde ich dort mal bestellen. Das kläre ich mal ab, es gibt scheinbar 2 Größen. Es wäre auch gut, wenn nicht mehr so viel Wasser im Belly steht und das müsste auch bei meinem passen.


----------



## AllroundAlex (3. August 2018)

*AW: Bellyboote und Ausrüstung*

Wie gesagt, bei mir waren Sitz und Boden von Anfang an dabei und passen deshalb bombig. 



Ich muss bei mir immer zuerst den Boden einlegen, aufblasen und dann die drei Hauptkammern vom Boot. Dadurch ist der Boden fest drin und kann auch nicht rutschen.
Sitz wird dann einfach rein gelegt und auch aufgeblasen. da sind seitlich aber 2-3 cm Platz zum Boot. Stellt aber auch kein Problem dar.


Ich hab nur ganz selten mal Wasser vorne im Bug. Meistens, wenn ne Welle (Ostsee) unglücklich kommt. 

Hab dafür hinter meinem Sitz eine Tasche mit Drybag drin. Da sind alle Sachen drin, die nicht nass werden dürfen. Papiere, Autoschlüssel usw


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Mai 2019)

Heute kam endlich ein Paket an, auf das ich gewartet habe. Da mir immer wieder das mitgelieferte Netz beim Belly auf den Geist ging, habe ich nach einer guten Alternative gesucht.
Zuerst habe ich mir diverse Kunststofftabletts angesehen, da ich etwas mehr Tiefe haben wollte, dann fielen mir die Euroboxen ein, da dachte ich zuerst an einen Deckel und dann entdeckte ich diese Boxen mit Deckel und Scharnier.

Die Tage werde ich mal basteln, ein paar Teile fehlen noch, aber ich glaube das wird was.

Es wird etwas friemelig, damit das alles passt, mit den Rudern, genug Platz für die Haxen. An die Box kommen noch Rutenhalter, Das Echo, so habe ich bei dem Belly selbst nichts was beim Rudern stören würde. In die Box soll der Akku für das Echo mit rein und Platz für Kleinteile ist auch, da spare ich mir noch mindestens eine Tasche.


----------



## someuniqname (24. Mai 2019)

Wenn das Garmin striker bei mir mit muss, dann kommt der Akku in den Koffer (so etwas https://de.aliexpress.com/item//32960694494.html), mit diesen teilen wird es ans belly montiert (https://www.thingiverse.com/search?q=scotty&dwh=65ce84349c4538) und https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2957362 wird als zusätzlicher Sonnenschutz draufgesteckt. Für die Verbindungen nutze ich so etwas https://de.aliexpress.com/item//32757350880.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Mai 2019)

Ja solche Pelikofferartigen sind auch super, ich brauchte nur vorne einen, der nicht so hoch ist. Die Stecker sind sehr interessant.

Ist der Sonnenschutz aus dem 3D Drucker?


----------



## someuniqname (25. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ist der Sonnenschutz aus dem 3D Drucker?



yup, aus dem Drucker. Ich habe es in ABS gedruckt. PLA wird im Sommer u.U. zu weich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Juni 2019)

Ich habe auch an meinem Belly etwas gebastelt, dazu habe ich das Netz gegen eine Box getauscht. An der Box habe ich drei sideports verbaut, um den Standort des Echolotes dem Stand der Sonne anpassen zu können, dazu habe ich Räder montiert, um den Weg zum Wasser angenehmer zu gestalten. Dazu noch weitere 3 Ports, einer mit Klampe, um das Ankern zu erleichtern.


----------



## someuniqname (10. Juni 2019)

sieht gut aus. in voller bestückung wird das belly trotzdem voll. das einzige was ich noch vermisse, ist die Möglichkeit die Räder mit aufs boot zu montieren. damit lässt sich auch mal ein rückweg entspannt machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Juni 2019)

Hatte ich sogar überlegt, aber ich befürchte, das man beim Auswerfen darin hängen bleiben könnte. Ich kann die Achse mehrfach trennen und schmeiße das Gerödel hinter den Sitz,


----------



## someuniqname (11. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hatte ich sogar überlegt, aber ich befürchte, das man beim Auswerfen darin hängen bleiben könnte.



Bin bei diesem Setup noch nicht hängen geblieben. Ich nutze zudem auf dem Belly Baitcast Ruten um 2.50m und Gewaltwürfe braucht es da eh nicht. Damit bleibt alles weit weg von der Achse.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2019)

Wie hast du das gelöst? Hast du mal ein Bild davon?


----------

